# Preparing for Coronavirus - Resources



## dvsDave (Mar 6, 2020)

The Event Safety Alliance did a great webinar on Wednesday, Preparing Your Organization for the Corona Virus Disease Outbreak.

They have graciously opened up the recording to the public.








WEBINAR: Prepare Your Organization for the Coronavirus Disease Outbreak — Event Safety Alliance

Download Presentation Slides



www.eventsafetyalliance.org





Really solid advice. Highly recommend the time to watch it.


----------



## dvsDave (Mar 6, 2020)

I wrote an article for Production Advantage about how the coronavirus is affecting product availability and events in our industry. Has a LOT of facts about how little is being shipped right now.








Coronavirus and how it is affecting our industry

How Coronavirus is affecting the entertainment industry



proadv.com


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Mar 6, 2020)

Johns Hopkins CSEE has a realtime dashboard map of cases and recoveries:





ArcGIS Dashboards Classic





gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com





CDC with more and less data:








Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19) in the U.S.

View the number of confirmed cases COVID-19 in the United States.



www.cdc.gov





And a backgrounder:








Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)

Coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) is a virus (more specifically, a coronavirus) identified as the cause of an outbreak of respiratory illness first detected in Wuhan, China.



www.cdc.gov





Interim guidance for Large Event planners:








Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)

Coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) is a virus (more specifically, a coronavirus) identified as the cause of an outbreak of respiratory illness first detected in Wuhan, China.



www.cdc.gov


----------

